# aires pdf



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Had an e-mail from i-campingcar yesterday and the pdf now has an updated version. Very useful if you are offline.

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueil.htm

Joe


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

why don't you upload the PDF to this website so everyone can access it??


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks joedenise used the old one this summer just loaded this one found it very handy ....Hi bigcats this should answer your query as to downloading to this site....This is what they send to you..

*You have requested to receive the link to download the service areas in pdf version of i-Camper . Please note that this document can not be sold or be posted on another site than i-Camper . The download time depends on the speed of your Internet connection. It may take several minutes. By downloading the document, you agree to be informed of updates to our website. We assure you that your details will remain confidential. .*

Brian


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you sign up to the website they send you regular e-mails and updates when they are available.

Joe


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe I am not with it tonight, but what are you downloading, just a pdf converter or the list of aires for off line.Or does one download one and then the other.

cabby


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Cabby you are downloading all the aire by department with GPS co ords, facilities, pictures and a lot more info ...sure it may not be ALL the aire but an awful lot of them.You dont need to be online to look at them once downloaded so quite handy if no internet connection. .

Brian


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cabby
After clicking on the "Camping car pdf version 4"
you put your surname your forename your email address in the boxes and submit. you'll then get an email with a link to the file download


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

the registration bit does not seem to work for me. The page just freezes. Any help anyone please?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Have you checked your email?perhaps it worked


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks to the OP for posting the information. I downloaded them and put them into my sat. nav. and all is working as it should.

Hotmail put the email into my junk folder, perhaps you should look there if you can't find yours.

Is it only for France or are other countries included? I may have missed them somehow, Alan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like you're on a different track if you put them in your satnav?
It's a PDF file for offline viewing not a poi set


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Possibly Techno. I got engrossed in doing it and didn't notice.

I just followed the link and found where I could choose the file format for my sat nav and downloaded that. Both good options. Would very much like the files for the rest of Europe if I could find them, Alan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You can have my 25 stops POI fileset and icon 

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?xpxlbquzmrdc9zj
http://www.mediafire.com/?0pdzuenuq58xq3b

Mainly matches my Aires gallery


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Blondel, are you doing the same mistake I made first time round, by clicking on the pdf download, rather than on the, Camping car pdf version 4" .

cabby


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

The email came ok but the link to validate took me to something called poplist.fr After filling in the form and clicking validate - it just refused to do so!! Am I on the totally wrong bit?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Have managed it. Was trying to download the converter (not possible on a Mac) Thanks everyone it looks really useful.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Thanks to the OP for posting the information. I downloaded them and put them into my sat. nav. and all is working as it should.
> 
> Hotmail put the email into my junk folder, perhaps you should look there if you can't find yours.
> 
> Is it only for France or are other countries included? I may have missed them somehow, Alan.


Only for France. Haven't come across another one for other countries yet. Would be useful if anyone can find one.

If you're online each aire has its own link to the website to check out everything including reviews.

Joe


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

This is good but it's a shame it's in French as I don't understand a word... 

Good for the locations if we're ever stuck but I'd like to know what the faces are relating to!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

if you are on line click the link at the bottom of the entry you want this will take you to the web site for there use google translate, i have downloaded it and have it in the task bar and when i want to translate any page just click on english.

joe


----------

